# Junior Member



## ikevinjp (Feb 14, 2012)

By the way, what is this Junior Member thing and how do I get promoted to Senior Member?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 14, 2012)

There's a trivia quiz, and then you have to learn and demonstrate the secret handshake.  Then the certificate arrives in the mail in six to eight weeks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2012)

You won't believe the number of quizzes I had to go through :e


----------



## nekoexmachina (Feb 14, 2012)

*SirDice*, I've thought that you need only paint 25 bikesheds and provide a proof of it for any moderator. Isn't it so?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, that was part of the practical exam


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 14, 2012)

The latest rule is that you have to mime the three-way handshake without using your arms.


----------



## ikevinjp (Feb 15, 2012)

I have no idea what all those answers mean!


----------



## Beastie (Feb 15, 2012)

ikevinjp said:
			
		

> I have no idea what all those answers mean!


This may help. 

Now, more seriously, a user title/promotion depends on his activity (post count).


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 15, 2012)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> *SirDice*, I've thought that you need only paint 25 bikesheds and provide a proof of it for any moderator. Isn't it so?



No. There is only one *B*ike*S*he*D* and its color is *BLACK*


----------



## nekoexmachina (Feb 15, 2012)

> No. There is only one BikeSheD and it's color is BLACK


This means just that you'll never become a *Bikeshed Painter* like SirDice.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 15, 2012)

Geez, you guys had it easy. I try to wash off the shame every day from what I had to do to go from Jr. to regular member. And my ass still hurts.


----------



## White_Mad_Hatter (Feb 15, 2012)

LateNightTV I really don't want to know the back story on that.


----------



## aragon (Feb 15, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> There's a trivia quiz, and then you have to learn and demonstrate the secret handshake.  Then the certificate arrives in the mail in six to eight weeks.


That's right... don't mention the anal probe!


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 15, 2012)

white_mad_hatter said:
			
		

> latenighttv i really don't want to know the *BACK* story on that.



Exactly.


----------



## White_Mad_Hatter (Feb 15, 2012)

Was it a twig or a trunk in size.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 15, 2012)

lololololol.


----------



## bbzz (Feb 16, 2012)

In before DD closes this;

What nobody told you is that there are really 4 parts to this. 

Firstly, you have to demonstrate you can kiss tip of your elbow. This is where most people fail. Hence, most stay Juniors for their lifetime here.
Who manages to pass this must prove their worth by doing breakdancing while licking their elbow. 
If you are one of people who succeeds in this, then you must do ONE extreme sport of your choice while pole dancing.
And only then there is a trivia quiz, secret handshake stuff, and you get your certificate in mail in 6-8 weeks... Unless it gets lost then you need to do it all over again.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 16, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> In before DD closes this;
> 
> What nobody told you is that there are really 4 parts to this.
> 
> ...



And if you're in the United States, then you know what our postal system is like... and you'll probably be repeating this process many, many times.


----------



## Crivens (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh, and you have to check in a kernel module which you wrote by 
cat > module.ko

After that, you can watch Pinky&TheBrain "T.H.E.Y." for an idea what comes after the member status.


----------

